# Netzwerke werden nicht gefunden



## fdelay (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

Ich habe eine neue PCMCIA-Karte für mein Notebook gekauft, die unter Linux problemlos läuft.

Nun habe ich sie auch mal unter WinXP getestet und sie läuft hier in meinem privaten Netzwerk auch problemlos.
Wenn ich mich jedoch in der Firma damit einloggen will, findet die Karte gar kein Netzwerk. Ich habe es jetzt nicht nur mit dem Windows-eigenen Tool versucht, sondern auch mit Netstumpler und co - ohne Erfolg.

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (3. Dezember 2003)

Netstumpler -> WLAN, oder?

Hast du schon mal den Admin in eurer Firma zu dem Thema gefragt?


----------



## beelzebubi (30. Dezember 2003)

Vielleicht falsche Arbeitsgruppe bzw Domäne oder falsche IP oder ............


----------

